# Looking to join or start a competition team in Oklahoma



## gopokesmoke (Feb 20, 2014)

Hello, not sure if this is the right place for this post but I'm looking to get into competition BBQ and interested in joining or starting a team in the Tulsa, Oklahoma area.  If anyone is interested or can point me in the right direction please let me know!


----------



## dougmays (Feb 21, 2014)

GoPokeSmoke said:


> Hello, not sure if this is the right place for this post but I'm looking to get into competition BBQ and interested in joining or starting a team in the Tulsa, Oklahoma area.  If anyone is interested or can point me in the right direction please let me know!


Hey Poke! I would say most of the time a team wont let you "join" there group...people dont like to share there secrets for competition haha.

Ive found a bunch of people on here though that wanted to join up and/or help out from time to time so you might be in luck.

I would say also dont be afraid to start doing competitions by yourself. That's how i got started. Well i would atleast bring a friend along whether they knew what they were doing or not, an extra set of hands go along way and it can be lonely tending a smoker for 12 hours by yourself.

But doing all 4 categories on your really gives you an appreciation for the sport, whats involved in it from prep to cooking and cleaning, and practice! 

Good luck!


----------



## eman (Feb 23, 2014)

Another tip,

If there are kcbs comps in your area , post up on their site that you are available to help any traveling teams. Lot's of teams can't bring their whole crew across the country for a comp due to the cost . Volunteer to help even if it's just minding a pit .


----------



## bbqhead (Mar 15, 2014)

GoPokeSmoke said:


> Hello, not sure if this is the right place for this post but I'm looking to get into competition BBQ and interested in joining or starting a team in the Tulsa, Oklahoma area.  If anyone is interested or can point me in the right direction please let me know!


Just wondering if you found a team yet ?


----------



## gopokesmoke (Mar 16, 2014)

No, unfortunately I have not.  Are you looking as well?


----------



## bbqhead (Mar 16, 2014)

No , I'm going to compete at Bixby , and your welcome to hang out with us if you want to . it will be my first one since 2010 , I'm looking forward to getting back to doing contest again .


----------



## dougmays (Mar 17, 2014)

GoPokeSmoke said:


> No, unfortunately I have not.  Are you looking as well?





bbqhead said:


> No , I'm going to compete at Bixby , and your welcome to hang out with us if you want to . it will be my first one since 2010 , I'm looking forward to getting back to doing contest again .


This is where it all begins :)

Good luck to you guys if you end up competing together!


----------

